# I'm trying to create a Sorcerer based on cold damage



## Dank Memes

I'm trying to create a Sorcerer based on cold damage and the Water element, can someone help me create a viable cold/water sorcerer?


----------



## mgshamster

I tried the same thing, and found it challenging. Some levels don't even have appropriate spells for a cold based sorc. 

You've got a few options: 

1) Reflavor. This is done in two ways. The first is to take spells that normally don't have anything to do with elements and give them a cold flavor. For example, the slow spell can be reflavored to be freezing theor muscle tissue. The second way is to work with your DM to change the damage type from one thing (fireball) to another (coldball). 

2) Go with a different class or Multiclass to get cold based spells. This is the option I took when I made a cold based caster. I ended up going with Coastal Druid and picked up all the water and coastal themed spells, plus a couple of Themeless spells.


----------



## Voort

Note: this is not optimized, but I’d consider it a viable Cold Sorc. If this is an AL character, then XGTE is your +1.

Race: Variant Human, Elemental Adept (cold) feat. This will boost cold damage & let you ignore resistance. Put your highest stats in Charisma and Dexterity.

Background: Consider Sailor or Outlander to add to the elemental flavor of the character. 

Sorcerer Archetype: Dragon type, Silver or White. This will add your Charisma mod to cold spell damage once you reach level 6.

Spells: Just bring the Cold. Spells marked with * let you pick Cold damage.

Cantrips: Frostbite, Ray of Frost
1: Chromatic Orb*, Ice Knife
2. Dragon’s Breath*, Snilloc’s Snowball Swarm
3. Tidal Wave (thematic, not cold)
4. Ice Storm
5. Cone of Cold
6. Investiture of Ice

The selection of ice-related spells drops off fast, especially at higher levels. You might also consider multiclassing to something like Warlock, or a higher Strength build to be a Paladin of Cold Vengeance.

[edited to add SSS at lvl 2]


----------



## Zmajdusa

forgot Snilloc's Snowball Swarm, or was it not worth mentioning?


----------



## Voort

Zmajdusa said:


> forgot Snilloc's Snowball Swarm, or was it not worth mentioning?




Good catch, I had overlooked that one.


----------



## ppaladin123

You might also lok at the Triton race in Volo's guide to monsters....stats are decent for a sorcerer, they get cold resistant always on and some water spells (cha-based) that are thematic/help a bit with spell variety.


----------



## Leatherhead

Some water spells:
Shape Water
Sleet Storm
Wall of Water
Water Breathing
Water Walk 
Watery Sphere 

Spells that are kinda-sorta water:
Fog Cloud
Misty Step
Blight
Abi-Dalzim’s Horrid Wilting

If you can somehow convince your DM to allow you to access Wizard Spells, that opens up quite a bit more options, like summoning spells and Control Water.


----------



## i_dont_meta

And not to be overlooked, but if it's Fonzie with your DM maybe you revisit the UA Sea Sorc from this past spring. Biggest gripe with Xanathar's: where's my Sea Sorcerer, you scalliwags?!

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperjer

In my home game I let my sorc charscter use a fireball equivalent for cold damage.  We named it cryoball.  I also allowed Immolation to be changed to cold damage. I don't recall the name offhand.

Sent from my VS988 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Dandu

No mention of Piercing Cold, Flash Frost Spell, or Energy Substitution?


----------



## ppaladin123

Dandu said:


> No mention of Piercing Cold, Flash Frost Spell, or Energy Substitution?




Its a 5e sorcerer.


----------

